# How to make a vase without a lathe



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,
So a friend of mine has started making these flowers out of wire and beads, and is selling them here.(hope I'm allowed to post that) And the other day, she asked me if I could make some kind of wooden vase to display them. Thing is, I don't have a lathe.
Now I am just a noob when it comes to woodworking mind you, but I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on how to make a vase (or something similar) without a lathe.

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

SawdusttillSunset said:


> I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on how to make a vase (or something similar) without a lathe.
> 
> Any comments are appreciated.


Well, a vase doesn't have to be round, does it?

How about a piece of turning stock, say 2" by 2" and maybe 6" or 8" tall? Drill a hole down through it with a Forstner bit, and apply a finish. Bam, you're done. Want to put real flowers with water in it? Drop in a test tube, Bam you're done.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Jim Beam said:


> Well, a vase doesn't have to be round, does it?


This is true. But while I wan't it to be simple, I don't want it to be too simple. hmmm... maybe I'll do that, and just "fancy it up a bit" with my bandsaw.
Thanks for the quick input.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You can cut four pieces with a slight taper for the sides with 45's on both sides. Make a bottom glue everything together and finish. 

Usu clamps of course for gluing and you could probably use a lock miter on the sides.

This post will show a lathe is not needed to make round items.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

For inspiration try searching Google images.

I entered "Wood vase" and they these results. If the link does not work, just type in the phrase in Google Images.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....595.6j2.8.0...0.0...1ac.1.12.img.tbhnet-QXMU

Round can be a drilled out branch section.

Vase can be square or rectangular.

Shame you do not have a lathe though. I finished these last Friday for friends who wanted to give these as Mother's Day gifts.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice Dave!
I especially like the second one; It looks like a tree growing around a giant ball or something 
I have a tendancy to overcomplicate things, and that's why I started this thread, because I knew there would be a bunch of people with simple, practicle solutions! 

Yeah, Jim is like, "it doesn't have to be round", and I'm like, DUH!! Why didn't I think of that!?!? lol. I'm thinking I will start with a blank about 2x2 and taper it towards the top, drill a whole, maybe take it to the router for some edging, and pop on a finish!


> bam! youre done!


Thanks for all the input guys!

Oh, and by the way, anybody have an online source for blanks aprox. 2x2x7? (or a local dealer around the Oxford area of MI by chance)?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

If you got a suitable turned piece of wood, like, say, a baluster, you could drill down into it and have a nice turned vase without a lathe.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.htmliseasy.com/octagon_layout/


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, I could do that. Maybe 3" x 3" x 12" blank. Drill out the core with a Forstner. Cut some sweeps with the bandsaw. Do the corners with spokeshaves, to the point that you have an octagon.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Think like a cooper. Make "barrels" with multiple sides. I've made glasses this way quite successfully. You can then make it as near to circular as you want or as far from circular as a triangle, if you want to maintain symmetry. If you're good with asymmetric vases then the sky's the limit.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

frankp said:


> Think like a cooper. Make "barrels" with multiple sides. I've made glasses this way quite successfully. You can then make it as near to circular as you want or as far from circular as a triangle, if you want to maintain symmetry. If you're good with asymmetric vases then the sky's the limit.


Care to elaborate a bit more on what you mean by "barrels" with multiple sides?" I didn't quite catch your meaning.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

SawdusttillSunset said:


> Care to elaborate a bit more on what you mean by "barrels" with multiple sides?" I didn't quite catch your meaning.


Barrels, made by real coopers, are traditionally built with straight boards banded together.

The technique is the same with smaller "barrels". You basically make a tube out of individual boards cut at angles so that their edges fit together. The angle of the edge cuts depends upon the number of sides you want. You can then do stuff to the outside edge of those boards to smooth it or just leave it as is, like the picture jharris put in his post. 

It's like building a layup for a wide, flat table. You glue narrow boards on edge to make a wide board. The difference is in the angles of the edge, which will force your "board" to bend into a cylindrical shape, eventually.

As others have said, there's no requirement that a vase be round. You could even taper them with this method, though it will definitely be harder than keeping a consistent diameter throughout.


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

A triangle vase would use 60* angles cut on both sides of the board to make a complete circle. A vase with 180 sides will have a 1* bevel on them to make a circle. To make an 8 sided vase, you would use 22.5* angles(16 x 22.5 = 360)


Here is a picture of a 6 sided bank that I made 15 years ago. It could be turned into a vase fairly easily.(30* angles)


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

frankp said:


> Barrels, made by real coopers, are traditionally built with straight boards banded together.


Oh ok, that kind of barrel.:laughing:
Yes I could do that, but I don't really care for the octagon look. If it had enough sides and was rounded off, yes. But I think I'll go with the simpler method.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you have a Drill Press??










You can make your own jig similar to this and use a wood rasp and then sand paper. 
Works pretty well.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

frankp said:


> Think like a cooper.




....


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

If you decide to make a faceted base by the barrel method, consider 5 or 7 sides. Far more interesting than 4 or 6 or 8.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok now you cave a ton of different ways to attack your project. I say get started and post some picture along the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yeah I'll try to post a picture of it. Now I just have to find some wood for it...


----------

